# Epson 7600 For T-shirt Printing?



## SummerHouse (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm a total T-shirt newbie, although I have been wearing them my whole life.

An Epson 7600 may be coming my way soon and I would like to use it to make T-shirts if possible. It has previously been used primarily for black and white architectural plans (very little color use), so I think that's good.

I was wondering if -

1) This would be a good printer for making T-shirts?

2) Would I need to convert the printer for T-shirt printing? If so what would I need to do it and how much is it likely to cost? 

3) Does it print directly onto the T-shirt or onto some kind of film which is then ironed onto the T-shirt?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

The printer itself is just a paper printer. It's large and prints roll-to-roll, but attempting to convert it to print directly to a shirt wouldn't be easy. There could be a couple of options, purchasing transfer material that you would print to and heat press or convert it over to dye sublimation. With dye sublimation, you would limit yourself to 100% polyester. I don't think this system would be a good printer for shirts since transfers typically don't have the greatest appeal due to look, feel and durability in the wash.


----------



## SummerHouse (Jul 25, 2016)

JeridHill said:


> The printer itself is just a paper printer. It's large and prints roll-to-roll, but attempting to convert it to print directly to a shirt wouldn't be easy. There could be a couple of options, purchasing transfer material that you would print to and heat press or convert it over to dye sublimation. With dye sublimation, you would limit yourself to 100% polyester. I don't think this system would be a good printer for shirts since transfers typically don't have the greatest appeal due to look, feel and durability in the wash.


Thanks Jerid.

You see, I am probably going to be getting the printer for free. So would it be good enough for transfers? 

I am just looking to start out with T-shirt printing, get my foot in the door so to speak, and learn the ropes. If I like it and earn a little I will buy better equipment.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

SummerHouse said:


> Thanks Jerid.
> 
> You see, I am probably going to be getting the printer for free. So would it be good enough for transfers?
> 
> I am just looking to start out with T-shirt printing, get my foot in the door so to speak, and learn the ropes. If I like it and earn a little I will buy better equipment.


It would work for transfers.


----------



## SummerHouse (Jul 25, 2016)

JeridHill said:


> It would work for transfers.


Ok thanks. 

What is the dye sublimation route? Is that direct to garment printing?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

No, it's similar to the transfer process by printing on paper and transferring it but it doesn't leave a film like inkjet transfers do. The quality is amazing but you are limited to 100% polyester only and you would need special ink and paper to do it.


----------



## SummerHouse (Jul 25, 2016)

JeridHill said:


> No, it's similar to the transfer process by printing on paper and transferring it but it doesn't leave a film like inkjet transfers do. The quality is amazing but you are limited to 100% polyester only and you would need special ink and paper to do it.


Ahhh.... so it's harder to find 100% polyester garments? Or they're more expensive?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

It becomes a limitation of who you sell to, not all polyester shirts are created equal and you can't do dark shirts. When people use dye sublimation and they want the shirt color to be black, they start with white fabric and sublimate the entire fabric. It's a much more expensive set up than a free 7600.


----------



## SummerHouse (Jul 25, 2016)

JeridHill said:


> It becomes a limitation of who you sell to, not all polyester shirts are created equal and you can't do dark shirts. When people use dye sublimation and they want the shirt color to be black, they start with white fabric and sublimate the entire fabric. It's a much more expensive set up than a free 7600.


Ahhhh....... Gotcha.

Imma be all over this forum now, learnin' big time!


----------

